# Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Lahore, Entry Test?



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here know about the entry test of Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical College? What is the format? How many questions? What is the questions distributions? Thanx in advance.


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

i also have the same query. i also want to know the difficulty level of the test and the content (fsc or a-level) and the closing merit of last year. #dull


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Last year closing merit of Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Medical College was 77.5%. And they take their own entry test so UHS aggregate doesn't matter. Their test is on 14th of october which will be taken by NTS. Last date to apply is 5th or something so you need to hurry. Good luck.


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

i am aware of the dates and stuff but i want to know the content of the test as in what syllabus(fsc or a-level) is it based on and is there any negative marking in the test?:?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

i will post if i get some info from my family friend who got admission in Shekh Zayed, last year.
Apart from our fsc books i have heard that there is some NTS PREMEDICAL book with mcqs which might b helpful for this nts test. Im not sure about it as ive just heard it from my friends.


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

oh ok thank you but please do post anything that's worth sharing


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I appeared in NTS for pre medicals last year and there were 100 total questions. 30 bio,phy,chem and 10 of English. The content of the test was purely fsc based and I'm hoping Shaikh Zayed's will also be the same since its also been taken by NTS.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

can anyone tell me about the complete procedure for Shaikh Zayed?
Its fee structure and the test we have to give and also from where the test would be made, I mean from FSC Books or somewhere else.
Do they have syllabus of any sort?:?:?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

It will be 50% fsc and 50% Cambridge. 

Is sharif medical college good?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> It will be 50% fsc and 50% Cambridge.
> 
> Is sharif medical college good?


from where did you came to know the weight age as this is not written on their website:?.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I have heard that Shaikh zayed is semi-governmet and has 50 seat for privatians and rest would be filled on open merit.
Is this true guys?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Technically, Shaikh Zayed is not even a semi governemt institute rahter its a public one. It comes under federal government. And no seat allocation is not like that. They have 100 seats among which 85 are one open merit and the rest are for federal employees and etc etc.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

myctoRule said:


> from where did you came to know the weight age as this is not written on their website:?.


I honestly can't remember


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

myctoRule said:


> I have heard that Shaikh zayed is semi-governmet and has 50 seat for privatians and rest would be filled on open merit.
> Is this true guys?


All I know is that skzmdc's fee will be the same as last year.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

sheikh zayed's criteria is 10% matric, 40% fsc and 50% their NTS test according to their prospectus.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

m273 said:


> sheikh zayed's criteria is 10% matric, 40% fsc and 50% their NTS test according to their prospectus.


My aggregate for skzmdc will be 79.856% because my sat II replaces the 50% nts. What are my chances for the foreign seat?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> It will be 50% fsc and 50% Cambridge.
> 
> Is sharif medical college good?


You sure,half of the test will be Alevel based ?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm sure that I read about it or heard it from someone. That's all I can say


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My aggregate is 77.96% on the foreign seat for Mbbs using my sat II scores. What are my chances?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

@Ghani... So u don't have to appear in their entry test? If so, I think you will easily make it up to the second merit list of Shaikh Zayed InshaAllah.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

WajeehBJ said:


> @Ghani... So u don't have to appear in their entry test? If so, I think you will easily make it up to the second merit list of Shaikh Zayed InshaAllah.


No I don't have to appear in their entry test. Actually there are only 10 seats in the foreign category so their will be only one list for us. So now what do you think?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I still think you are going to make it InshaAllah. Don't worry. But as I always say, to be on the safer side, apply in a couple more as well. Besides, hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i think u will easily get admission on foreign seats.best of luck


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

its written in their prospectus that test will be 50% fsc and 50% cambridge.


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

IQRA said:


> its written in their prospectus that test will be 50% fsc and 50% cambridge.


i read the prospectus thrice, they haven't mentioned this any where. correct me if i'm wrong but the test will be conducted by NTS (their tests are mainly fsc based). does anyone here knows someone who has appeared in this test before?:?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes Iqra, could you kindly tell where in the prospectus its written? Cause I didn't find it either. And as I appeared in NTS test for pre meds last year, I remember it was purely fsc based, so if Shaikh Zayed's is going to be half fsc half cambridge, I'm worrying it can impose problems. So just to make sure, could you please tell us?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

*Can I Get Admission in SKMC?*

My f.sc marks are 81% . I want to get admissions inShaikh Zayed Medical College, Lahore. Is there any chance for me getting admission?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes inshaAllah high chances. Just to try to do good on their entry test.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

its not written in their prospectus..i read it too...but yesterday i asked them when i was submitting my admission form and thay said that test is 50% fsc and 50% cambridge...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey can anyone please tell me, when u submitted the form to Shaikh Zayed, did they give u a receipt or something?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone please tell me that what is the address where we need to send our forms after filling them if we are sending them by post?
Secondly I wanted to ask that I am confused about the entry test fee. Is it same 2000 which we paid for the prospectus or we need to attach an extra bank draft of 2000 with application?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Yes Iqra, could you kindly tell where in the prospectus its written? Cause I didn't find it either. And as I appeared in NTS test for pre meds last year, I remember it was purely fsc based, so if Shaikh Zayed's is going to be half fsc half cambridge, I'm worrying it can impose problems. So just to make sure, could you please tell us?


prospectus page 10, bottom area
Its written, the test will be based on mcqs from fsc, alevels and intermediate course.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


nope... i called skzmc and they told me to call them back on friday or check the website.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


Nope. Not yet. I called them Tuesday morning and they told me check the site on Thursday. Called them again after checking the site today and they told me call again tomorrow.


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Check the NTS website. The slips are uploaded.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

when i called them today,,they said roll slip is available you can get it from college


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

bloom said:


> when i called them today,,they said roll slip is available you can get it from college


do u find ur roll no slips


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

,,no i will go tomorrow


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I have found my roll number slip on NTS website.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

found it at last. thanks.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Can anyone solve this? 
The resultant of two forces of equal magnitudes is equal to the magnitude of the forces. what is the angle between the two forces?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Can anyone solve this?
> The resultant of two forces of equal magnitudes is equal to the magnitude of the forces. what is the angle between the two forces?


The angle is 120.
I suppose it's an MCQ?. Cuz if you want the whole thinking process, it's going to take a while to explain the whole thing


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

yes the answer is 120. The verbal explanation to your question is that the condition you are imposing makes an isosceles triangle.


----------



## Billa Butt (Jul 26, 2013)

you gave NTS test how much it was helpful for admission in private medical colleges or how many private medical colleges demand NTS to give admission in lahore and at what criteria


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

hello guys my domicile is kpk but i want i get admision in sheik khalifa medical college plz anyone can guid me ? how many seat in this college for kpk student i live in punjab n i wish i also get admission in this college? plz tell what is merit of this college ???????


----------



## mehwar (Feb 25, 2015)

I did fsc in 2013 and got 643 marks . I couldn't continue my studies for some personal reasons . my parents want me to do BDS on self finance . can I get admission ??


----------

